# Please help identify this tricycle



## tethen (Dec 22, 2012)

Please help me identify this tricyle


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 22, 2012)

Going by the rear step plate design, it appears to be an AMF Junior tricycle. Check this page and you'll see a couple of trikes with a very similar rear steps: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/AMF.php?osCsid=3b9d21af248750b9c25883c5ebc1c04e I'm guessing around late 1950s for age.

Dave


----------



## tethen (Dec 22, 2012)

What is something like this worth?


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm 90% sure it's an Evans. I haven't narrowed down the exact model yet. I have an Evans Constellation and they have similarities.


----------

